# 2 new free haunt soundtrack songs limited time only!



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Here are links to download 2 new songs, these are songs that you can play in the background of your haunted attractions to create a creepy atmosphere.

*Midnight at the Funhouse*

https://soundcloud.com/sam-haynes-halloween/kickstarter-midnight-at-the

*Seance*

https://soundcloud.com/sam-haynes-halloween/sam-haynes-seance-free

If you like my music please click here and check out the campaign to release my new album 

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/431807907/welcome-to-the-horror-show-halloween-soundtrack-cd


















thanks
Sam

www.samhaynes.moonfruit.com


----------



## james morris (May 5, 2012)

love them will use one for my halloween light show thanks so much ♦


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice job, Sam. I'm really liking _Seance_. Will that be on the upcoming album, too?


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks, Sam. 
Good stuff!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you my friend, always great to have music from you. Can't wait to get the new Cd. You have my support on the kickstart program.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

SAMHAYNES said:


> If you like my music you can get *limited edition CD's* & other great stuff by checking out my Kickstarter campaign:
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects...horror-show-halloween-soundtrack-cd/dashboard
> 
> I would really appreciate your support as always


Kickstarter is being a royal pain in the @ss... I was able to see your page when I clicked the link originally, but it's been telling me after I *finally* upgraded my browser (didn't have a choice) that I must sign up with the site to be able to even see your page again Copying and pasting the link does the same... I'm at a loss


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

thats ridiculous Garth! It might be that I was editing it a little. just now - actually I know what the problem is try here

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/431807907/welcome-to-the-horror-show-halloween-soundtrack-cd


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Would help if the link wasn't pointing to the project dashboard!


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Seriously everyone thanks for your comments, really glad you like the new songs. If any of you have any videos of them being used anywhere this halloween i would love to see them.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks, Sam. It worked this time around.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for all those comments, appreciate them

We have just two weeks to hit our target to be able to press this on vinyl and CD. Please check out the campaign here, you can pre-order the new album and get some great rewards from just £1

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/431807907/welcome-to-the-horror-show-halloween-soundtrack-cd


----------

